# Fighting words with Chael Sonnen



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Part 1







Part 2






Great interview very laid back.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Why can't he be like that in all interviews?


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Poor Chael, I hate to patronize but he's just such a unique individual.

He seems mildly deluded, naive even - it's like, how do you get to where he is and still bare that 'child like' innocense; I digress, it's not for me to judge. I'm sure he much more enlightened than I am - my knowledge of the in's and out's of the fight game are very limited.

I am a fan of Chael, he's very articulate and I like what he has to say regardless of it's contnet.

I mean, he's not money hungry at all - he just truely wants to be the best - how crazy of a commodity is he in the world of sports/entertainment today??

"the UFC owes me nothing!" I almost feel like the UFC is robbing him out of a cut - I know Chael doesn't feel that way as he is not financial driven, but still, he's a huge part of why there were soo many draws for 117 and he did a better job *promoting* this fight than GSP, Lesnar, Ortiz, or Couture ever have.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Great interview!

Chael will get his rematch, it almost seems like he's destined to hold the belt. When he does, I think he'll finally be content, til then the things he's gone through will only make him stronger.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I hope they have glitter and stuff falling from the ceiling when he wins, with American Hero playing in the background.


----------



## FiveHorizons (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, I could grow to like this Chael. Good interview.

Interesting that he actually admitted to being out from that triangle.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

First time I've seen that show, thanks.

What a great interview. Chael is very gracious in defeat, a true sportsman. I don't understand all the hate he gets. I'm starting to really love the guy. I've always claimed to like him and be a fan but, that was mostly because he was from team Quest. I've always felt obligated to pull for anyone from there or Millitich. But he's become my favorite TQ guy.

He's Bucky to Randy's Captain America.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

His knees did look terrible about mid fight. Sorta like when a person makes the mistake of having sex on carpet


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't understand why he isn't signed to fight Vitor in October then Anderson in late January, come on UFC, make it happen.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I just gained respect for Chael Sonnen in this interview.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

rabakill said:


> I don't understand why he isn't signed to fight Vitor in October then Anderson in late January, come on UFC, make it happen.


Yeah I agree, makes the most sense after Chael's performance.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Still can't believe he got the triangle at the end, what a fight!!!!!! Thanks for the interview, great post


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Amazing interview, one of the best ever from any athlete.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I slowly warmed up to Chael and with this interview i would say he is my favorite middleweight and possibly favorite fighter in general. He tells it like it is, from his point of view, and just wants to fight the best and be the best.

Much respect to the man.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

One good interview does not much up for months of idiotic trash talk. If he would shut the hell up before a fight - and stop throwing those patty cake shots while on the ground - I might like him. Until he does that I just want him gone.

Anybody else notice how he says now that he has only lost twice in the last 4 years? To Anderson and Paulo. Did Demian's triangle choke the memory of their fight from him?

There is just too much bullshit coming from this guy for me to buy that this is the real Chael. I don't know who the real him is but I just cannot like this man.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

haha i just watched this interview, its really great and i am beginning to really enjoy sonnen when hes not acting, sure he still says some BS but hes a cool guy:thumb02:...i want to see a rematch even though i think he will lose again, still would be fun

also every1 should watch this show, its really good, last show was with frankie, i think its every friday since i download it every saturday...not sure what time its on though:confused02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

First time i hear Chael open his mouth and i dont wish someone would kick him in the teeth  if he countinues like this i might just become a fan lol. Good interview i sure hope he stops with the WWE BS and just stay nice like this...but i doubt it.


----------



## andyn1986 (Jan 21, 2007)

I came into this thread to mention that Chael said "I've lost twice in two years, Filho and Silva". I noticed that a few posts back a guy pointed it out and no one in the thread will acknowledge it either, just more of the same, "He's humble, i'm warming up to this guy" b.s. Maia's takedown to triangle submission against Sonnen was one of the best submissions I've ever seen, it's pretty disrespectful to pretend it didn't happen. This isn't Sonnen's prefight trash talk either, this is one man completely pretending he didn't get defeated by another.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope someday Chael fans will be able to be as realist as Chael himself regarding Silva fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you still have to give him credit for trying!:thumbsup:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

andyn1986 said:


> I came into this thread to mention that Chael said "I've lost twice in two years, Filho and Silva". I noticed that a few posts back a guy pointed it out and no one in the thread will acknowledge it either, just more of the same, "He's humble, i'm warming up to this guy" b.s. Maia's takedown to triangle submission against Sonnen was one of the best submissions I've ever seen, it's pretty disrespectful to pretend it didn't happen. This isn't Sonnen's prefight trash talk either, this is one man completely pretending he didn't get defeated by another.


i did see it but i dont mind, i think hes just trying to make himself believe that really, he wants to repeat that, its obvious hes not the best MW in the world, but he believes he is and yes it is disrespectful of him to pretend maia never subbed him but then again, sonnen isnt a respectful guy

im not saying im starting to respect him, and im one of those ppl that were really hating him coming into the fight, but after that fight, even though im a huge AS fan, always have been, ive started to like him, that was a hell of a fight

but if you hate every1 who isnt respectful 100% of the time then you're really only a fan of a handful of fighters, sonnen will say what he wants to say to feel better, i dont care really, sometimes hes a liar, sometimes hes honest and cool, thats who he is

wasnt a fan of the trash talk, but i am now a fan of this guy in the interview, even though i know hes not a guy who goes on and on about respect, he doesnt really respect MMA, and he doesnt really respect some fighters, but i dont care, hes a fun guy to listen to, i cant deny that i enjoy hearing him talk like this

and i actually want to see him go off on bisping, should be fun

at the end of the day, hes human, and no1 is always going to be a respectful person, i know GSP wont, AS wont, many fighers wont, actors, singers, and every1 on this forum, every1 says crap they shouldnt, every1 is ignorant in one way or another, no reason to put fighters on a pedastal like they should be better than other humans


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Just finished the interview, really great interview, it was funny when they talked about poetic justice and the Nog BJJ comment. :thumb02:
I was surfing around Ariel Helwani's youtube channel and found an interview with Chael right after UFC 104, the Yushin Okami fight. He said that it was a good fight, but he was a bit dissapointed that Okami didn't do enough to hype up the card so they could fight on the main card. The guy just obviously cares where he's at in the UFC and will do anything to be at the top.



AmdM said:


> I hope someday Chael fans will be able to be as realist as Chael himself regarding Silva fight.


You and some others are the unrealist ones, who can't accept the fact that Chael did won the fight and even dominate the first half of the fight, and don't give him any credit about it, not the Chael fans.
And it's funny, how everytime the Chael-Silva fight-discussion ends, you are the one who tries to restart it again by trying to sting the 'unrealist Chael fans'.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What your hearing is a humble man after a tough loss, I respect him....i did not before.....I also now realize he is selling the shit out of a run at the belt, and even after his loss he is right back on track to get in there again.....Respect...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and with Silva out until next year that next step will probably be a match against Belfort!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone notice he totally erased the Damian Maia fight out of his memories?? "I have lost 2 fights since then both title fights one to Filho 1 to Anderson" Lol Chael something about you i love.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he did neglect to mention that!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he did neglect to mention that!


Cant blame the guy... The maia fight is a thorn in his record right now...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well both fighters have lost to him now!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

he gained even more respect with that interview. i really like this guy and hope he will win a title in the future.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Anyone notice he totally erased the Damian Maia fight out of his memories?? "I have lost 2 fights since then both title fights one to Filho 1 to Anderson" Lol Chael something about you i love.


 
Great point sideways....:thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Leed said:


> You and some others are the unrealist ones, who can't accept the fact that Chael did won the fight and even dominate the first half of the fight, and don't give him any credit about it, not the Chael fans.
> And it's funny, how everytime the Chael-Silva fight-discussion ends, you are the one who tries to restart it again by trying to sting the 'unrealist Chael fans'.


I don´t care what you think or what you have to say. 
Chael himself knows what happened in there so you and all the other nuthuggers should listen to Chael´s words and take that into consideration.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't think there were any unrealistic devoted fans!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I don´t care what you think or what you have to say.
> Chael himself knows what happened in there so you and all the other nuthuggers should listen to Chael´s words and take that into consideration.


Dude, what the **** are you talking about? Tell me, how does my opinion about the match differ from Chaels? lmao, you're getting so ridiculous, I give up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah all he admit was that he lost that match and that he needed to go and figure out what he needed to do to get back into the game!:thumbsup:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Leed said:


> Dude, what the **** are you talking about? Tell me, how does my opinion about the match differ from Chaels? lmao, you're getting so ridiculous, I give up.


Don´t worry, i don´t give up on you. 
You should starting seing some mma live, inside mma, etc.
You´ll find out that Sonnen is lote more conscious of what really happened in the cage that most fans are.

p.s. Ridiculous would be if i were talking without knowing what i was talking about... kinda like you!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I do enjoy the way this thread has turned into an argument about whose more nut-hugging.

/sarcasm


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Don´t worry, i don´t give up on you.
> You should starting seing some mma live, inside mma, etc.
> You´ll find out that Sonnen is lote more conscious of what really happened in the cage that most fans are.
> 
> p.s. Ridiculous would be if i were talking without knowing what i was talking about... kinda like you!


Well you sound like you dont...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm so tired off this. Can't we just give both fighters the respect they deserve?


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

wow i really like this guy when he's not being a tool.....
great interview....


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> Why can't he be like that in all interviews?



Because part of his job is selling fights.

Always listen to what fighters say after a fight not before it.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I still don't like how he promoted this fight but he has redeemed himself with the interviews he's given after the fight. I really liked how honest he was about every aspect of the fight. Anderson vs. Sonnen 2 is going to be awesome. I was kind of perplexed as to why he doesn't want to fight Vitor though.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I loved how he said that he's in debt to the UFC. Refreshing in comparison to pro athletes who bitch about pay.

As for his shit talk: Look at the PPV sales. Did Silva make that happen?

Sonnen is awesome outside of the Octagon whether he's selling a fight or being himself and he's awesome inside the octagon as well.

Maia and Sonnen need to train together like the Okami thing; they're both masters at what they do and both weak at what the other does.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What Okami thing?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What Okami thing?



After Chael defeated him, Okami came to train with Chael. Okami greatly improved his wrestling and they became friends. I think he was suggesting that Chael do the same with Maia.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So in other words Maia should go to Team Quest!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> So in other words Maia should go to Team Quest!:thumbsup:


No, chael should go be a Maia white belt.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great interview, +repped. I love the absolute honesty and candidness he shows, so refreshing compared to the majority of the roster. He definitely deserves another shot quite soon, and I agree with others who have said that Sonnen v Belfort late 2010, then the winner faces Silva early 2011.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen alot of these Mike Straka shows, but this one was by far the best!

I really hope Sonnen gets the belt before he retires


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

great interview, i really enjoyed watching it, it showed a side of sonnen i never knew existed. 

i was shocked he admitted being out at the end if the triangle, and praised the ref for a good call


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

He definitely has some innocence other fighters dont have.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Never thought I would be saying this....but, I like Chael Sonnen! He has a great personality, an amazing mindset and he is not a sore loser. 
While he did not win the fight, he certainly gained a ton of fans and he proved a lot of people wrong!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Watching that video combined with watching the Silva fight really jumped him up several notches in my book. He's a cool cat, and I'm definitely a fan now. I'll still always remember him screaming to Babalu's submission, but after learning more about him in this interview, he's the man.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

gwabblesore said:


> I loved how he said that he's in debt to the UFC. Refreshing in comparison to pro athletes who bitch about pay.
> 
> As for his shit talk: Look at the PPV sales. Did Silva make that happen?
> 
> ...


Oh man if Chael trained with Maia, he would be infinitely better. Hes got incredible takedown ability and couple with being able to defend a submission for the first time in his life, he might be able to take the belt from Silva next time. Sonnen definitely earned me as a fan for stepping up, dominating Silva, and taking his loss like a man. And his hilarity. I can only hope to see him murder Bisping!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Great interview with Sonnen. This is my first Fighting Words interview, and I have to say I like Mike Straka and the questions he asks. Hopefully the rest of his interviews are like this one. 

Chael did say some questionable things in this interview, saying he would take the LHW belt without breaking a sweat (I laughed). Other than that, he was nothing but class. I also love how he gave Josh Rosenthal major respect as he is truly an underlooked referee, hopefully people see this interview and reaize that.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike28 said:


> I just gained respect for Chael Sonnen in this interview.


Well what do you expect, Dana probably told him ease off on the sarcasm, your not selling the fight anymore LOL?


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

It's pretty obvious that Chael is not a douche; He just plays one on TV. And man it sold a lot of ppv's.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

The real douche is Mike Straka.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Mike Straka?


----------



## robby767 (Dec 24, 2006)

Its refreshing to see a MMA fighter say something inteligent and personal unlike most fighters who bore to death in there interviews. We need more interviews with fighters where they actually get personal and talk about interesting things instead of talking about how they "love to stand and bang" and train hard etc. I think that is something this sport is missing. Id love to see more quality interviews and interviewers.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

why are you posting in a thread about Chaels interview with Mike Straka?:confused03:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

good interviews but that question about do u regret goin for it when u knew u were so far ahead on points was asinine.People like GSP that play conservative homoeroticism are whats killing MMA.

Chael dominated 4 rounds being aggressive in AS's guard its not a stretch to think he could have pulled off for 1 more round..This fight has really exposed the fickle nature and lack of knowledge from so called MMA fans "immediate rematch" when the champion finished his opponent? that is just moronic


----------



## jwwpua (Aug 8, 2010)

Kreed said:


> This fight has really exposed the fickle nature and lack of knowledge from so called MMA fans "immediate rematch" when the champion finished his opponent? that is just moronic


Not really. Chael is still the #1 contender, and the fight was very good. It could have gone either way. On the one hand, you had Sonnen dominating for 4.5 rounds, so close to getting the decision victory. On the other hand, you had Silva pulling off the submission right at the end, despite losing the fight until that moment.

Chael is #1 contender.
#1 contenders fight the champion.
Anderson is the champion.
Thus, Anderson should fight Chael.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

jwwpua said:


> Not really. Chael is still the #1 contender, and the fight was very good. It could have gone either way. On the one hand, you had Sonnen dominating for 4.5 rounds, so close to getting the decision victory. On the other hand, you had Silva pulling off the submission right at the end, despite losing the fight until that moment.
> 
> Chael is #1 contender.
> #1 contenders fight the champion.
> ...


There is nothing in this post that validates the immediate rematch argument from ill-educated mma fans.No one is saying there shouldnt be a rematch but an immediate rematch is a tell tale sign of a crybaby.Its like basically saying "well the guy I wanted to win didnt,so he needs to get the first crack at the champ immediately or i'm goin to throw a tantrum"

It couldnt have gone either way because the fight was finished remember via submission courtesy of the champion? give sonnen one gimmie fight against akiyama/bisbing and put him back in the fray, its really that simple..Why give ufc naysayers the ammunition they need to question the sports legitamacy, if u clowns had your way it would make the ufc no different than wwe


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

jwwpua said:


> Not really. Chael is still the #1 contender, and the fight was very good. It could have gone either way. On the one hand, you had Sonnen dominating for 4.5 rounds, so close to getting the decision victory. On the other hand, you had Silva pulling off the submission right at the end, despite losing the fight until that moment.
> 
> Chael is #1 contender.
> #1 contenders fight the champion.
> ...


By that rationale, we should be seeing Machida V Rua III, GSP V Fitch II and Carwin V Brock II.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with giving Sonnen another fight before getting the rematch. For me, it has everything to do with Chael needing more time to work on his submission game and to figure out why he gets caught with the same submissions over and over. I honestly think that despite Chael's outstanding performance, Anderson proved not only is he the better fighter, but that he can exploit Chael's achilles heel. Until Chael ups that part of his game, I think the result will be the same. If Chael can work for a year on upping his subs, then the fight really takes on an interesting dynamic.

In the meantime, there are plenty of super interesting matches to keep Chael in the public eye while also allowing for Vitor vs. Anderson, which is a really interesting fight.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

chael sonnen one me over after the fight. well before i saw this interview. deep down he has alot of respect for andy and it is clearly obvoius here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Andy?


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

*Chael Sonnen "I was out at the end of the fight vs Silva"*

[url]http://www.cagepotato.com/chael-sonnen-says-he-was-out-when-josh-rosenthal-called-fight[/URL]

Sorry to beat the horse. I thought he disputed the stoppage but he says "Josh woke me up saying my name three or four times, like my mom use to. I came to and asked Josh, Am I the champion?"

Can someone embed this? I'm on my phone right now. I can do it myself when I'm on my computerin a little bit.



Edit: The link should work now.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I think he is trying to restore some of his image, he doesnt care if people blatantly see him do one thing but he tries to pull it off as something else. 

You can clearly see by his facial expression at the end of the fight that he was trying to dispute it, you can even clearly lip read his 'WHAT'.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The link is busted my man.

Assuming the quote is correct... that's quite possibly the best thing Sonnen has ever said ever. :thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Of course he went to sleep. he was in there against a top notch nogueira bjj black belt.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Think I fixed the link sorry


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> I think he is trying to restore some of his image, he doesnt care if people blatantly see him do one thing but he tries to pull it off as something else.
> 
> You can clearly see by his facial expression at the end of the fight that he was trying to dispute it, you can even clearly lip read his 'WHAT'.


This, he was never out. He just tried a douche move and now he´s acting (again) in order to clear his image.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> I think he is trying to restore some of his image, he doesnt care if people blatantly see him do one thing but he tries to pull it off as something else.
> 
> You can clearly see by his facial expression at the end of the fight that he was trying to dispute it, you can even clearly lip read his 'WHAT'.





AmdM said:


> This, he was never out. He just tried a douche move and now he´s acting (again) in order to clear his image.



clearly written by ex spurts who have never been choked out.

wish i could demonstrate for you


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/80326-fighting-words-chael-sonnen.html


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> clearly written by ex spurts who have never been choked out.
> 
> wish i could demonstrate for you


Geezzz, have you been eating nuthugger soup?
Go watch the vid but you better open your eyes now!


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the double thread post.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Whitehorizon said:


> Sorry for the double thread post.


No worries. I just merged the two threads together. Just look around or use the search function before posting a thread to make sure it isn't already out there somewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There are many degrees of being choked. From seeing a few spots to taking an extended nap. BY far, the most common first word from anyone who has just been caught in a good choke is "WHAT".


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

i really want chael to be the champ. he will be soon.

he would be a cool champ!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

oldfan said:


> There are many degrees of being choked. From seeing a few spots to taking an extended nap. BY far, the most common first word from anyone who has just been caught in a good choke is "WHAT".


Just last night I caught by buddy in an arm triangle. He didn't tap so I kept pulling it (thinking it wasn't tight enough) until I finally heard him snore. He came to and the first thing he said was "What happened?"

I believe Chael when he said he was so involved in the fight that everything else was irrelevant. The time, the round, everything. 



AmdM said:


> This, he was never out. He just tried a douche move and now he´s acting (again) in order to clear his image.


You are talking hypothetical. The REAL douche move would have been to stall the entire round and run behind the ref in order to get the easy win. Chael engaged and he engaged hard. Give him the props he deserves people.


----------

